# Fehlinvestition Grid 2, keine Einstellmöglichkeiten für Controller Deadzone usw.



## MisterJo (1. Juni 2013)

*Fehlinvestition Grid 2, keine Einstellmöglichkeiten für Controller Deadzone usw.*

Wenn man keinen Controller hat, der auf der Untertützungliste von Grid 2 steht, kann man den DirectInput-Controller auswählen, der mit diversen Zusatztasten nicht klarkommt oder man wählt die Tastatur und legt dann einzelne Funktionen manuell auf den Controller.

Beiden Lösungen ist gemein, das keine weitergehenden Einstellunge Saturation, Deadzone, ..... möglich sind.

Damit ist das Grid 2 leider unbrauchbar(z.B. Deadzone=0 ist für mich Pflicht), es sei denn man kauft sich einen offiziell unterstützten Controlle oder ein unterstütztes Lenkrad.


----------



## Erok (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fehlinvestition Grid 2, keine Einstellmöglichkeiten für Controller Deadzone usw.*

Nun die Listen der unterstützten Gamepads und Lenkräder sind aber schon längst im Internet ersichtlich.

Und diese Liste umfasst schon eine menge von Controllern und Lenkrädern.... 

Von daher verstehe ich dieses Posting nicht so ganz. Oder hast Du vorher nicht nach den Voraussetzungen für das Spiel gesucht, bevor Du es gekauft hast ?

Greetz Erok


----------



## MisterJo (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fehlinvestition Grid 2, keine Einstellmöglichkeiten für Controller Deadzone usw.*

Jedes Codemasters Spiel vorher und alle weiteren mir bekannten Rennspiele können universell für Lenkung und Gas Deadzone usw. einstellen. Deshalb interessieren die unterstützten Input-Devices nicht wirklich. Außer bei Grid 2.


----------



## doodlez (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fehlinvestition Grid 2, keine Einstellmöglichkeiten für Controller Deadzone usw.*

eine Frage dazu kommt noch. wer hat heutzutage noch keinen Controller der nicht in einer Art zur Xbox gehört?


----------



## Arino (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fehlinvestition Grid 2, keine Einstellmöglichkeiten für Controller Deadzone usw.*

Naja also auch wenns ein Autorennspiel ist würd ich als Pc Spieler jetzt nicht unbedingt nachschauen wollen ob mein Controller kompatibel ist. Das wäre das letzte woran ich denken würde.
Wenn ich ein Rennspiel kaufe denke ich doch dass genau DA jeder unterstützt sein sollte (bis auf die 2. Weltkriegsdinger evtl) aber heute wird ja eigendlich nur noch für den 360 Controller entwickelt.
Ich für meinen Teil bin kein Rennspielfan oder besitze einen Controller an PC  In ausnahmefällen muss mein PS3 ontroller herhalten 

Aber es ist doch schon Schade, besonders glaube ich nicht dass alle Controller auf der Verpackung stehen wenn ich im Saturn als Leie das Spiel kaufen will.



doodlez schrieb:


> eine Frage dazu kommt noch. wer hat heutzutage noch keinen Controller der nicht in einer Art zur Xbox gehört?


Also ich hoffe ja noch das ich nicht der einzige bin der den Controller nicht abkann


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fehlinvestition Grid 2, keine Einstellmöglichkeiten für Controller Deadzone usw.*

Man kann es sehrwohl einstellen, habe ich auch schon mit meinem G27 getan. Undzwar unter Steuerung und dann Erweiterte Einstellungen oder soetwas


----------



## doodlez (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fehlinvestition Grid 2, keine Einstellmöglichkeiten für Controller Deadzone usw.*

aber ist doch auch nix neues eigentlich, wars nicht so das bei dirt und grid bisher schon nur ein paar nur unterstützt wurden?


----------



## ak1504 (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fehlinvestition Grid 2, keine Einstellmöglichkeiten für Controller Deadzone usw.*

Da gibts keine erweiterten Einstellungen für Gamepads wie man es aus älteren CM Titeln kannte... Ich hab nen Xbox Pad...

Echt zum würgen wo die Herrschaften überall gespart haben...


----------



## Erok (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fehlinvestition Grid 2, keine Einstellmöglichkeiten für Controller Deadzone usw.*

Also ich kann mein X-Box-Controller 360 komplett selbst einstellen von den Tasten her. 

Später werde ich das noch an meinem Fanatec-Lenkrad testen und am Xeox Gamepad was ich hier noch rum liegen habe

Greetz Erok


----------



## Pinocchio (1. Juni 2013)

Bei mir geht das hervorragend mit der Einstellung :0)


----------



## Erok (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fehlinvestition Grid 2, keine Einstellmöglichkeiten für Controller Deadzone usw.*

Also umso länger ich fahr, umso süchtiger werd ich nach dem Game  

Das macht so richtig Spass bis jetzt


----------



## ak1504 (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fehlinvestition Grid 2, keine Einstellmöglichkeiten für Controller Deadzone usw.*

Es geht hier nicht um Tastenbelegung ändern sondern um die aus vorherigen CM Titeln bekannten erweiterten einstellungen wie Totzone, Empfindlichkeit usw...

Aber es gibt sie nicht mehr... Auch eingespart... Völlig unverständlich sowas...


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fehlinvestition Grid 2, keine Einstellmöglichkeiten für Controller Deadzone usw.*

Und wieso kann ich dann alles einstellen? Habe zum Beispiel meine Bremsen-Totzone auf 5%


----------



## ak1504 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fehlinvestition Grid 2, keine Einstellmöglichkeiten für Controller Deadzone usw.*

Ja wo denn bitte..?

Dann poste nen Screenshot...

Ich will sehen... 

Bei mir ist da nix mit erweitert blakeks...


----------



## caddy (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fehlinvestition Grid 2, keine Einstellmöglichkeiten für Controller Deadzone usw.*

Ich will mit meinem guten alten "Sidewinder Force Feedback 2" spielen und es gibt auch bei mir keinen Menüpunkt für DEADZONE etc.! WTF Codemasters!?


----------



## AchtBit (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fehlinvestition Grid 2, keine Einstellmöglichkeiten für Controller Deadzone usw.*



MisterJo schrieb:


> Jedes Codemasters Spiel vorher und alle weiteren mir bekannten Rennspiele können universell für Lenkung und Gas Deadzone usw. einstellen. Deshalb interessieren die unterstützten Input-Devices nicht wirklich. Außer bei Grid 2.



Das ist seit dirt3 nicht mehr der Fall. Es hat zwar eine Uni Option für x...beliebige Controller aber es ist unspielbar mit z.B. meinem Logi Cordless. Weil die Empfindlichkeit auf 0 noch immer fast so hoch wie digital ist. Für Dirt3 benutz ich erstmals den X360 Emu ohne die Logi Controllersoft. Sonst hatte ich immer beides. Mit dem Emu(und dank seiner 2*16bit Achsprezision) lässt sich Dirt3 fast so gut Steuern, wie mit ner Graupner Prezisionsfunksteuerung

Der echte XBox Controller hat im übrigen nur eine 8bit Achsprezision an den Triggern.


----------



## HGHarti (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fehlinvestition Grid 2, keine Einstellmöglichkeiten für Controller Deadzone usw.*

Was ich immer toll finde ist eine Antwort wie bei mir geht´s oder habe selber hin bekommen.
Wenn dem so ist,ist es ja toll.
Aber da haben alle anderen nichts von bei denen es nicht geht.

Also bitte immer Lösungsweg mit angeben
Gerade wenn ein Spiel relativ neu ist und man im Web noch nicht so viel findet.


----------



## Redbull0329 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fehlinvestition Grid 2, keine Einstellmöglichkeiten für Controller Deadzone usw.*

Hört doch mal auf ihm auf der Nase rumzutanzen und zu sagen wie wunderbar es bei euch funktioniert, das ist gemein.


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fehlinvestition Grid 2, keine Einstellmöglichkeiten für Controller Deadzone usw.*

Ich habe bereits gesagt wie es funktioniert hat, macht doch mal die Augen auf


----------



## ak1504 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fehlinvestition Grid 2, keine Einstellmöglichkeiten für Controller Deadzone usw.*

Es geht hier um Controller und nicht um Lenkräder...

Gibt für Gamepads KEINE erweiterten settings wie für Lenkräder...

Ich hab nen Xbox Pad wie gesagt und selbst für dieses gibt solche Einstellungen nicht mehr...


----------



## lennalt (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fehlinvestition Grid 2, keine Einstellmöglichkeiten für Controller Deadzone usw.*

Unter Steuerung gibt es bei mir aber keine erweiterten Einstellungen


----------



## Emani (16. Juli 2013)

lennalt schrieb:


> Unter Steuerung gibt es bei mir aber keine erweiterten Einstellungen



Bei mir läufts super mit logitech cordless. Weiss zwar nicht ob ich da jetzt was einstellen kann wie deadzones aber kann mann das nicht noch nachtraeglich in der logitech Software???


----------

